

Show HN: Mindscope – the multi-level magnet board for your brain - epaga
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mindscope/id901513028?ls=1&mt=8

======
jraedisch
The video looks awesome. Sadly I do not own any Apple products. Would love a
web app to play with in browser. Also syncing, backup, exporting are very
important for me in a product I am to entrust with my thoughts.

